# anybody near Largs



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

We took our new to us ford duetto down to the cc site at ayr last night and managed ok but they had said I could buy a gas bottle there then when I got there they said oh no swaps only! so a night of fruit and marmite butties we got hooked up and used the autosleeper guide to get electric but we couldnt make the tele work  .
We havent filled up with water but that was just idleness after driving down there after not driving for awhile I just wanted to park up!
we couldnt make the bed extensions work the diagrams looked good but putting them into practice...
Basically I am asking if there is anyone local who could help us work it all out


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Your post won't be seen by many here in the Bar so I have asked for it to be moved via the report button.

Hope you get some help soon, Alan.


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you Alan


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You thread is now in "Motorhome Chichat" and will show up on the Front page, thanks Alan for the heads up :wink: .

Here's hoping someone is near and can help...in the meantime you should be able to get a Calor propane cylinder from a nearby Garage/Filling Station that stocks Calor, many do , look for the gas bottle cage ...you will need to pay a deposit on the cylinder. 

Mike


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh wow thankyou Mike we live in a village near Largs and our shop/newsagent/filling station/ has a CAGE I will go and ask if they will sell me one that has cheered me enormously .
I called in to put diesel in when we were setting off yesterday and I was very cautious as I didnt want to hit the pumps tis just as well the pump had a long hose to reach across to the van


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are there other motorhomers on site at Ayr Elaine ?

From experience we've always found that asking for help brings a really generous response and there is sure to be someone who'll come over and set you right. All beds are slightly different but once you've got one together it's usually not difficult to fathom out others. Similarly with water and drainage; an experienced motorhomer will be able to show you what to do.

Go out and knock on a door or two !

G


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Grizzly we came back home .


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Drat*

What a pity. We are on the CC site in Ayr - on a part-seasonal. We would have been happy to help in any way we could. Also Calor Gas is only about half a mile away!

We are the Hymer on pitch 33 - between shower block and gate.

That'll teach me not to have my MHF thingy in the window!

Sorry we missed you.

Sal


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

elainekirk said:


> Hi Grizzly we came back home .


Have you got a caravan or motorhome dealer within reasonable distance ? Why not give them a ring ?

I'm sure ours would be helpful in the circumstances as a) they're nice people anyway and not overwhelmed at this time of year and b) they might have hopes of making a future sale or mod for you if they are helpful now !

Trouble is they're an awful long way from Scotland but I'm sure there is someone more local to you.

G


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Sal are you the silver van we saw? when are you there again ? oh blimey why didnt we ask!! now kicking myself we were on pich 40


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes we are the silver/champagne van. We are here until either 15 Dec or 2 Jan depending on health checks.

Happy to help in anyway we can if you decide to come back down from Largs!

Sal


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

The motorhome network support group is just the sort of thing that would have been ideal for you in this situation,amazing that there were other people from this site a couple of pitches away from you as well.....i for one certainly would never mind being asked for assistance on a site.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

It is amazing. I saw the Duetto pull out and thought they must be here only for a short trip, just passing through!

Sal


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

That is awesome we will come back down I had the pitch booked for tonight too but will wait till we can pick some gas up and get there early so tomoro or monday which is best for you ? or is another day better ? I also need to pick up a longer hook up cable as I got a 5mtr which isn't quite long enough I had to wiggle to the back of the pitch


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Either day is fine. We will be out tomorrow morning but back by lunchtime.

If you haven't managed to buy gas in Largs and need to buy it here Calor Gas won't open until Monday. Also caravan accessories shop for your mains cable might not open until Monday. I don't know how they are fixed on Sundays in the winter.

See you soon.

I have PM'd you.

Sal


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another example of MHF at it's best. Well done all.

Hope you get sorted Elaine, Alan.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Eglinton Caravans - just off A78 not far from Irvine are open Sunday 12:30 - 4:30pm. Post code KA11 5DB

Halley Caravans on the A736 near Burnhouse/Lugton are open on Sunday afternoons too.

Both have websites.

They will have gas and mains leads if you require either of them.

Perhaps you are going to stick with your 5m but perhaps you would often find it a wee bit short.

Happy to go with you to either place if necessary. We know a smashing little coffee shop in Irvine, near the harbour.

Sal


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

I am so indebted to google for bringing me to mhf and so wise for having invested in a subscription my daughter already sounds happier she has waited 5yrs for a holiday because she is tied at the hip to her yappy wee terrier who earns his keep by alerting me if she is hypo in the night . Another big mistake I made last night was forgetting to buy some internet time when we booked in! the office was shut by the time we had parked up so she was sitting hugging her ipad all night ....mmm the 'funny tummy' could have been internet withdrawal ...


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a gas bottle and cable, I will pm you.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

There you go Elaine. How wonderful is that?! 

I have been a member of MHF now for almost 3 years - still a Newbie really! - and I have to say that I, too, have received an enormous amount of help from the very generous community. 

As well as help and info there is a lot of funny banter that just cracks me up. 

And, there is a tremendous amount of empathy and support for members who are going through difficult times.

Welcome aboard.

Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What a smashing thread. A shakey start but hopefully a happy ending.

I almost got in the car and drove up there myself! Not that I would be much use and Its a 3 hour drive!

I remember our first proper trip up to the Isle of Arran and the water wouldn't work. I too posted on here and ended up talking to a chap from John Cross motorhomes who spent half an hour with me on the end of a phone getting it working. Holiday saved thanks to MHF and its members.

The amount of help and assistance I have had on here for just about everything is unbelievable. I like to think i have given something back but its mostly just drunken rants about our travels really.

Hope you get sorted. Especially the telly!


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

I confess I have shed a tear I just am overwhelmed at how friendly everybody is and am really confident about setting off and trying again tomoro 
Thank you all so much \/


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Great thread! We are over in Fife at the other side of the country but were tempted to 'pop' across to Largs for the day! Well done to those who have stepped into the breach and offered help. 
:idea: This has prompted me to make sure we display the MHF sticker prominently on the 'van.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never had a sticker, but maybe now I will get one. I would like to think that anyone needing help would feel free to come and ask, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nobody has ever offered me a sticker! What sticker?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Nobody has ever offered me a sticker! What sticker?


When you get one Barry, I will tell you where to stick it. :wink:

Keep at it Elaine. We have all had some shaky times when we first started out.

There is a lot to learn if you want to sit in a tin box in a field. :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant

but what I would expect from MHF

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes and if a crude Geordie gnome turns up to help in a 747 lock up your scotch and your valuables!


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Near largs*

Hi, the wee garden centre just outside kilmarnock heading towards Ayr also sells gas, MGM its called. I'm so sorry i didnt see your post yesterday, could have come down with a bottle.

Sticker, what sticker?

What site were you on? We are going to Thomasson Farm next weekend. Fabulous wee site with stunning views across to Arran.


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

.
Good morning we are up ready to try again with Sal's help, Thomasson farm looks really nice I love the Arran views it is on our list of sites we would like to visit 
We need a sticker tooooo


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We got a big triangular plastic sticker from MHF but it was so big we had to cut it down or we couldn't see out of the window.

We've now got one of these printed off:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat

If the person who bought our last but one van- Eldiss Sunseeker 200-ever takes the hab door apart they'll find a card one that slipped into the mechanism.

G


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hoo ye! Just be careful who ya callin a 'crude Geordie gnome'! A'm from Wallsend me, hoo's yersel like? :wink: 

Aah well Barryd I can't keep that up for too long which is just as well do I hear the others sigh with relief!

Mission accomplished! Elaine arrived early afternoon and we are just about sorted. All things up and running and explained to Elaine. She called in at Eglinton Caravans en route but it seems they only exchange gas bottles and aren't licenced to sell in the first instance. However, they were very helpful and gave her a small bottle to get her started. I have just mentioned it to my daughter and she reminded me that I left a couple of gas bottles with her when we got Gas Low fitted so she is off to check them out so we may have the gas solution here at hand. If not, first thing tomorrow. Oh I have just remembered we have to check the TV to see why it swallowed the DVD but she's away to Tesco right now so will have a look when she gets back.

'Sticker' is a misnomer. It is actually just a download of an MHF logo which you fix on your windscreen. We usually just blue tack it on if we are at a rally but now I am thinking it is a good idea to leave it up permanently.

Sal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

MyGalSal,

you are a treasure 

Aldra


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

I cannot believe how lucky we are ti find mhf and don and sal my daughter is cooking me tea right now then we are going to fetch the 
Dogs I have just been fed hot food hot drink daughter has taken control and I am sitting in the cab behaving myself . I am typing this on my phone so apologies for errors and big thanks again to mhf and Don and Sal


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What a truly heart warming thread this has developed into. 

A tale of woe and despair - turned into all round joy and happiness. 

An everyday tale of ordinary folk being helpful and kind to each other. Happens all the time. Strangely, it's a scenario that we probably wouldn't recognise from reading the newspapers :?.

MHF member flags/pennants/stickers - maybe I'll get one if it allows anyone to feel more able to ask for help/advice/guidance when they need it. 


Regards,
John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Hoo ye! Just be careful who ya callin a 'crude Geordie gnome'! A'm from Wallsend me, hoo's yersel like? :wink:


Did you spill my pint!

Wayeye man! Well done. A smashing conclusion.

Hopefully if we all sign up for the motorhome help line thingy we will never be far from assitance with or without the forum.

IVe put 747 down to cover Cornwall and Devon.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

What a great community. Glad things are getting sorted out. Am in the area, well in Ayrshire only just seen the post, but would have been happy to help out. got the MHF stickers, good job too as I would have been in the car.

Enjoy your motorhoming, I promise you will look back and laugh at some of your early escapades.

Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> snipped ...'Sticker' is a misnomer. It is actually just a download of an MHF logo which you fix on your windscreen. We usually just blue tack it on if we are at a rally but now I am thinking it is a good idea to leave it up permanently.
> 
> Sal


There is a real sticker. You can send off for it or buy it at a MHF rally. We bought it in summer at the Shrewsbury show. It's triangular and too big for our windscreen but we've put it in our rear window.

Chris


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Window sticker/pennants

If you are not going to a show you can buy a window sticker/pennant by sending a PM to: Scottie, Clianthus or Lady J. £1 plus postage.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

With all the sniping that goes on sometime, yes I do my share, it is good to see the forum pull together to help someone in there time of need.

Waz


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

The Euromillion winners not long ago (£161 millions) come from Largs.   

I would be having a sneaky look under their bed Sal. :wink: :wink:


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a pic of daughter cooking my an awesome day thanks all for turning this around for us I must put a netbook or tablet on my Christmas wish list I took a pic but can't up load it I hope I can help somebody in the future anin the way we have been helped I may sound gush but this means more than I can say x [/img]


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

The winners of the euro millions (not us) are helping save the waverly the last ocean going paddle steamer in the world she is awesome and my treat to myself every year is a sail on her from largs to the mull of kyntire it is a fab cruise a few hours wandering the decks drooling over the massive engineering


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

She also sails around the Isle of Arran. We sailed on her there a couple of years ago. Now if your into wild camping Arran is the place to go. A bit of a pricey ferry crossing but its worth it. Have a look at our website www.hankthetank.co.uk some of the best wild spots in Europe are on Arran.


----------

